# Specktra fixes and changes



## ashadams (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone! 

Well we've been hard at work trying to finish off the transfer of Specktra to vBulletin and give you all the experience you enjoy. It's big job but we're making progress as we go!

You may notice you the thanks button is now back!  

We've also brought in a feature to give a like and tag people in your comments. 

A lot of the changes are behind the scenes so you may not see them, however hopefully you notice a smoother, better functioning website with a strong community. 

Thank your admin and moderation team as well as we'll all be working together to keep building Specktra and making it all it can be!

Your patience is always appreciated as we make these changes and figure out what is best for the forum. 

I will post updates as we go.

Fedback is always appreciated!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 10, 2016)

Yayyyyyyyy thanks are back!!! Thanks for bringing back thanks!


----------



## Mary3 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow..Thank you so much.Good job


----------



## Bingo (Jan 26, 2017)

Just a quick update for everyone. 

We are currently changing hosting providers and migrating everything to new servers. Most of this goes completely behind the scenes, however we have to do one move on Sunday night that will result in Specktra being down for approximately an hour, we will try to do this while everyone is sleeping to make the least amount of disturbance. 

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Dawn (Jan 29, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Just a quick update for everyone.
> We are currently changing hosting providers and migrating everything to new servers. Most of this goes completely behind the scenes, however we have to do one move on Sunday night that will result in Specktra being down for approximately an hour, we will try to do this while everyone is sleeping to make the least amount of disturbance.
> Thanks for your patience



Just a reminder of the down time at some point tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2017)

Since the forum came back, I've been unable to post pictures! Please can you look into it?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=58236]Anitacska[/MENTION], this could have something to do with the new hosting. We will look into this right away and keep you posted.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone else get trouble with emojis?
When I type or click for the "" emoji it changes to ":d"


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hi [MENTION=58236]Anitacska[/MENTION], this could have something to do with the new hosting. We will look into this right away and keep you posted.



It was working fine up until today.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 31, 2017)

The problem with uploading images should be fixed now, we have increased the max size to 20mb. Please let me know if this is still a problem.


_@_Anitacska


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm still having the typing issues with it putting the sentence up above where I start typing.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 1, 2017)

Bingo said:


> The problem with uploading images should be fixed now, we have increased the max size to 20mb. Please let me know if this is still a problem.
> 
> 
> _@_Anitacska



20mb? 
I'm not able to post larger sized screenshots 
Tried uploading one that's 1.7mb and keep getting "Database error".
Also had an issue removing an image in the Gucci thread


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> 20mb?
> I'm not able to post larger sized screenshots
> Tried uploading one that's 1.7mb and keep getting "Database error".
> Also had an issue removing an image in the Gucci thread



Same here when trying to upload a 1.5 MB picture.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Same here when trying to upload a 1.5 MB picture.




Aw, it's a bummer  


..


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2017)

@Bingo I still can't upload pictures over 1 MB! Could you please fix this? It's such a pain having to resize pictures before I can post them. Thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2017)

I couldn't find the other fix thread...

I cannot do a search for Mac Min Liu, it tells me it's too short lol. Well, that is the name.

STILL having the typing issue!


----------



## SimonW (Apr 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I couldn't find the other fix thread...
> 
> I cannot do a search for Mac Min Liu, it tells me it's too short lol. Well, that is the name.
> 
> STILL having the typing issue!


Its sticked at the top of this Suggestions and Questions Forum.

There isn't anything that can be done about the search. Its a limitation in MySQL which means words less than 4 letters can't be searched. There is a solution but I don't know what the server setup is like and if custom server applications can't be installed that would be out of the question. Its something @Bingo may have a better idea on

And I can't recreate your typing issue. There was an issue a while ago with an incompatibility in Chrome but that was fixed and you aren't using chrome. And we have also ruled out that as an issue as I had you switch editor type and it was still doing it which wouldn't be the case. It may very well be an issue on your computer such as a browser plugin


----------



## Bingo (Apr 23, 2017)

In regards to the search, I will look and see what can be done on the server side to fix this issue. 

For the typing issue, [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] is this definitely not an issue with load time? As in the page and editor is fully loaded before you begin typing? 

Is there anyone else having the same problem that can let us know when it is happening and in what browser so that we can try to recreate it?


----------

